# Randbepflanzung mit Pfennigkraut



## gesundhund (6. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

auf dem Bild seht ihr meinen neu angelegten Gartenteich, der nun noch darauf wartet, mit Leben gefüllt zu werden...  

Etwas Probleme gibt es allerdings noch bei der Gestaltung des Teichrandes. 
Meine Idee ist es, auf den Rand Bruchsteine zu legen und hinter die Folie __ Pfennigkraut zu pflanzen, so dass es die Zwischenräume zwischen den Platten füllt und die Falten am Ufer kaschiert, also quasi ins Wasser hineinwächst.

Haltet ihr das für eine gute Idee?
Da das Pfennigkraut winterhart ist, also keine Blätter verliert, dürfte es doch eigentlich kein Problem sein, wenn es ins Wasser hängt oder?

Oder hat jemand noch eine andere Idee, wie man den Teichrand gestalten könnte? Der Weg am Rand soll nicht ständig betreten werden, es sollte aber zumindest _möglich_ sein, darauf zu laufen (falls man mal an irgendwelche Pflanzen ranmuss etc.).

(btw: Das Foto ist leider schon etwas älter: das Wasser ist inzwischen komplett eingelassen, der Bachlauf gestaltet und die Folie an allen Seiten auf etwa 30-40 cm. zugeschnitten - stelle bald ein aktuelleres Bild ein!)

Bin gespannt auf eure Meinungen und Ideen.

Viele Grüße, Steffi


----------



## Puki (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Randbepflanzung mit  Pfennigkraut*

müsste gehn! die idee finde ich sehr gut!^^
hauptsache du verdeckt die ganze teichrand mit den steinen,das auch ja nix an teichfolie rausguckt!^^

hier das ahbe ich mal zum thema pfennigkraut aus wikipedia rauskopiert!

''Das Pfennigkraut gedeiht vor allem auf feuchten und nährstoffreichen Böden. Im Garten wird es häufig an den Ufern von Teichen gepflanzt, da es eine ausgezeichnet bodendeckende Pflanze ist.''


also noch fragen!?  


na dann cösen 

puki


----------



## wmt (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Randbepflanzung mit  Pfennigkraut*

Ich habe damit sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Pfenigkraut gemacht. Es ist recht genügsam und hält auch auf wenig Erde. Ich habe die Folie mit Kies (10 -30mm) bedeckt und einen sehr sandigen Boden dazwischen eingebracht. Teilweise arbeitet sich die Pflanze bis zum Wasser vor und hat auch hier Ausläufer.






nach dem letzten sehr trockenen Sommer _-seufz-_ hat es einzelne Ausfälle gegeben.

Es bieten sich aber auch Steingartenpflanzen an, die Polster bilden.


Bild

__ Sandkraut _Arenia montana_
__ Moos-__ Steinbrech _Saxifraga Arendsii_
Teppichphlox _Phlox Subulata_
kriechender __ Günsel _Ajuga reptans_ - braucht aber etwas mehr Erde


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Randbepflanzung mit  Pfennigkraut*

Die Idee mit dem Pfennigkraut ist sicherlich sehr gut. Allerdings würde ich die Zwischenräume trotzdem noch etwas auffüllen um die Sonneneinstrahlung auf die Folie zu verhindern. Wir haben hierzu ein Gemisch aus Sand und Lehm genommen (siehe Link unten).

Pfennigkraut (mit gelben Blättern) gibt es an unserem Teich auch sehr viel, im "Ufergraben" und auf dem Uferwall. Allerdings hat Pfennigkraut einen starken Drang zur Ausbreitung. An unserem alten Teich, da stand es am Uferrand, mussten wir regelmässig den Spaten ansetzen, um es etwas Richtung Garten zu begrenzen.


----------



## sabine71 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Randbepflanzung mit  Pfennigkraut*

@Wolfgang:

Super schöne Fotos vom Teich (und auch die anderen) hast du da, ich bin beeindruckt


----------



## zaphod (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Randbepflanzung mit  Pfennigkraut*

Hallo, 

das Pfennigkraut steht bei mir in einem immerfeuchten Ufergraben und wächst 
zwar auch gut in Richtung trockenes Ufer, hat aber auch einen sehr starken 
Drang, ins Wasser reinzuwachsen. 

Die Blätter bleiben zwar auch unter Wasser lange knackig und grün, aber 
(besonders wenn die Triebe wild übereinander wachsen und die unteren kein 
Licht mehr abkriegen) sterben die Blätter ab und geben reichlich Nahrung in 
den Teich. In diesem Bereich gedeihen dann meine schönsten Fadenalgen, 
wenn ich nicht rechtzeitig abgestorbenes Material rausfische. 

Praktisch an der Pflanze ist, dass Du sie nur einmal besorgen musst und dann 
einfach einige Zentimenter lange (bewurzelte) Triebe abknipst, irgendwo 
hinsetzt uns das Teil fröhlich weiterwuchert... 

Das war unsere frisch eingesetzte Pflanze im letzten Juni: 
 

Das ist sie dieses Jahr im Juni:


----------



## Juleli (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Randbepflanzung mit  Pfennigkraut*

Das sieht toll aus!
Sagt mal - kann ich das auch an den Bachlauf pflanzen? Oder würdet ihr dafür eher etwas anderes empfehlen?

Im Moment sieht der Bachlauf noch etwas sehr kahl aus. Das Bild ist zwar schon etwas älter, weitere Pflanzen sind aber noch nicht hinzugekommen.
Foto


----------

